# Dinosaur fan



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 6, 2009)

_This reminds me of my 2nd son about that age:_

Dinosaurs are fascinating. My four-year-old is obsessed with them. 

Recently we were riding on a bus, and he asked another passenger for her name. 

"My name is Deena," she said. "Can you say Deena?" 

"Deena," said my son. "Can you say pachycephalosaurus?"


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 6, 2009)

From my 3 years old godchild - to his father recently:  "When you talk to mommy today, don't use your big words:  She's not with it today".


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 6, 2009)

> "When you talk to mommy today, don't use your big words: She's not with it today".



My (now adult) son's favorite line: If you don't smarten up, pa, I'm going to have to put you in a home.


----------



## Halo (Mar 6, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> My (now adult) son's favorite line: If you don't smarten up, pa, I'm going to have to put you in a home.



I love it  :lol: Is that all I have to say to my parents :bad: :bad:


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 6, 2009)

Halo said:


> I love it  :lol: Is that all I have to say to my parents :bad: :bad:



Yeah. My mother is 56 and I think Ill start using that line on her, too.  Great one!


----------



## arlene (Mar 6, 2009)

hahaha...this one made me smile...I wonder how she reacted on that.


----------



## Halo (Mar 6, 2009)

Its quite similar to when I tell my parents to be nicer to me because someday I'll be the one picking the home for them :lol:  For some reason their attitude does seem to change after that


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 6, 2009)

It doesn't work on me. I'm still in my rebellious phase.


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, true to my word last night I told my mother Id have to send her to a home if kept up whatever she was going on about.  She laughed.

:jiggy:


----------



## Halo (Mar 7, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> It doesn't work on me. I'm still in my rebellious phase.



Is that because they claim that when you get older you go into a second childhood of sorts....are you really at _that_ place of rebellion David ?

:rofl: Your children better start looking for the home quick :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2009)

Parents have a retaliation, too, you know: "I brought you into this world. And I can take you out of it." 


[sign] Parent Power! [/sign]​


----------



## Halo (Mar 7, 2009)

Ahhh.....I have been hearing that since I was 11 and for some reason I am still here 

What saying is next.....I walked 2 miles to school backwards in a snow storm with no boots...blah, blah, blah :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2009)

Halo said:


> I walked 2 miles to school backwards in a snow storm with no boots...



You forgot "uphill, both ways...".

Boots? You had boots? You were lucky, mate. We had to paint our feet black with shoe polish and _*pretend*_ we had boots!

Shoe polish? You had shoe polish? You were lucky, mate. We would have given our eye teeth for shoe polish. We used to have to use dirt from the back alley?

Alley? You had an alley? You were lucky, mate....

Teeth? You had teeth? You were lucky, mate...

Well, you get the drift... 





Drift? You had a drift? You were lucky, mate...


----------



## Halo (Mar 7, 2009)

Now THAT is comedy....kudos to you  

:loveit:

Cracked me right up :rofl:


----------



## Jackie (Mar 7, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> You forgot "uphill, both ways...".
> 
> Boots? You had boots? You were lucky, mate. We had to paint our feet black with shoe polish and _*pretend*_ we had boots!
> 
> ...



That sounds very similar to a sketch by some men from Yorkshire


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm just plain grateful they changed their minds and didn't call me Agnes...That's it  - for that alone, they're not going into a home.


----------



## Banned (Mar 7, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Parents have a retaliation, too, you know: "I brought you into this world. And I can take you out of it."


 
My parents can't use this.  I'm adopted


----------



## Halo (Mar 7, 2009)

Turtle said:


> My parents can't use this.  I'm adopted



Awesome comeback....and yet you still get to pick the home for them :lol: :bad:

[SIGN]Kids Rule![/SIGN]


----------

